# Opinions wanted Malibu stealth



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Im selling my ride 135 and looking for a new yak. I am currently intending to buy another Native Manta Ray 14, my wife has one and I love it. The main reasons for getting rid of the Ride is that it is slow and usually a wet ride. I have looked at the Malibu stealths online only but thought they looked really good. Anyone know how they compare to the Manta Ray14 with speed, stability,dryness and comfort? Really just looking for opinions, but I am really 95% sure I will just get another Manta Ray. Oh Currently I have a Ride 135, manta ray14, and a Hobie outback mirage suv any comparisons to those would be fine.These are also the only 3 yaks I have ever paddled, I have also considered a Heritage Redfish14


----------



## Surfishn' Dave (Nov 16, 2005)

How much are you looking to get for the Ride135?


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Surfishn' Dave said:


> How much are you looking to get for the Ride135?


http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?85901-WTS-2010-Wilderness-Systems-Ride-135

obo...


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Don't know anything about the M.Stealth.How do you like the HOBIE Outback!
Have you ever peddled a Revolution.How does it compare to that if you have?
The reason I'm asking I peddled a Revo. and thinking about trying out the OB.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

I have never paddled a Revoloution BB. Jebson38 on here had one for a very short while and had some problems with it. For teh outback it is my 10yr old sons yak I havent spent much time in it but will give you my thoughts. This is an older outback that has some slight changes to the top side of the yak, but I am fairly sure the bottom side ist he same. FIrst it isnt the most stable yak in the world, it doenst feel like it is going to tip over, but there is quite a bit of rocking side to side on it. The seat is very uncomfortable for me, and my son as well. With the peddles in it is pretty fast, the fastest of the ones I have. It also paddles fairly well, but you will really notice the rocking when paddling this yak. One of the biggest drawbacks is the height out of the water for this yak, again if your peddling it isnt a big concern. If you are in shallow water and paddling the wind will blow you around. THis past week we were yakking at Fort Fisher and had some fairly strong winds 20-25mph, but little seas as we were in a sound. While peddling with the rudder the wind was of little concern, but while in shallows and paddling he was unable to keep it straight. I traded yaks with him, and also had some problems with the wind. I personally wouldnt buy one for me, but would for my youngest son. It is the only way I can take My 10yr old on long paddles and him keep up comfortably. This yak is really wide around 36" but because of the rudder controls, rodholder, cup holders and such you still feel kind of cramped in teh seat. The newer ones may have better seats than his has I really dont know. Hope that helps some


----------



## smlobx (Jul 3, 2009)

I'm a newby so take this with a grain of crusty salt...

I was going to buy a MR 14 too but after going out with JAM last week I decided that a MR 12 would be all I really need. Stopped by ARC on the way back from the beach and was looking at the MR 12 then I noticed that they had a WS Tarpon 120 right next to it. In looking at the hulls and talking with the staff there I found the hulls to be very, very similar. The major difference between the boats were of course the seats and the hatch covers.

As you know the MR seats are very comfortable, sort of like sitting in a big easy chair and I thought that when I sat in the WS I would be dissapointed...WRONG! The seat has so many adjustments that i was quickly able to find a very comfortable position. That plus the fact that the back of the WS seat (their new "Phase 3" seat) was vertically adjustable and was able to go further up my back then the MR seat.

The clincher came when I found out that the WS boat was about $100 cheaper...

Good Luck!


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

The main reason for wanting the 14 over a 12 is speed really. I have bad arms and shoulders and really need all the help I can get when it comes to speed. Having owned and paddled the manta ray 14 I can say its size is really decieving, it is very easy to handle on the water. I will probably make my way up to appomattox this weekend to check them out. Oh BTW I saw your from Smith Mountain Lake, that place kicked my arse a couple weeks ago in a bass tourny, beautiful place though


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Looks like I settled on a new Manta Ray 14, Still dont know anything much about the stealth, but dont guess it matters much anymore...


----------



## smlobx (Jul 3, 2009)

PM sent


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Tacpayne, Thanks for the review on the Outback.I sort of saw some of the same pros snd cons with the Revo. Being narrow it is reallly cramped for fishing and proabaly less stable than the OB.
Going to have to do some head scratching on this for a while
Good luck with the Manta..


----------



## Rolo (Nov 6, 2008)

Whats up with the tv show or dvd reviews?
Rolo


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

Tacpayne said:


> Looks like I settled on a new Manta Ray 14, Still dont know anything much about the stealth, but dont guess it matters much anymore...


good luck with the new yak !!! I think you would have been happy with either one. I have test floated both but just like the Native products 

not even going to acknowledge a certain other post !


----------



## Erie Warrior (Aug 5, 2007)

Go talk to Kathy at Back River Outfitters about the Stealth. Great boat, she'll take care of you.


----------



## Lakland5er (Mar 2, 2011)

For what its worth I ordered a Stealth 14 a little over 5 weeks ago. Ive been patiently waiting and found out today that they have not even shipped the boat from CA yet and that they are having some ordeal with ovens or something. I'm not waiting around for a Malibu kayak any longer. It looks like I will be heading back to Appomattox in a few days to check out a Native. It was my 2nd choice behind the features of the Stealth. I'm disappointed, but hey... at least I will save a little bit of coin.


----------



## YakAttack (Aug 8, 2006)

Tacpayne said:


> This is an older outback that has some slight changes to the top side of the yak, but I am fairly sure the bottom side ist he same. FIrst it isnt the most stable yak in the world, it doenst feel like it is going to tip over, but there is quite a bit of rocking side to side on it.



Sounds a 2006 or prior Outback. They made some significant changes to the hull in 2007 and produced a VERY stable kayak. My son and I have had Outbacks for three or so years and love them. Not a good shallow water boat though. And I agree with the part about sitting high in the water and catching a bit of wind...


----------

